# Breakaway Cable



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

The breakawy cable has "somehow" come unhooked from the TT.







How and where do I rehook
this thing up? Do I need to get a trailer guy to do this? If it is something one of my sons can do, pictures would be nice. Also, where is the best place to put the end
that connects to the hitch? I have been putting it over the ball. A link to "somewhere" would probably suffice; I can't seem to find one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Water Witch,

The receptacle for the cable is on the inside of the frame, probably on the street side about midway between the hitch and the trailer. It's a little black box about 2" square. The cable end just plugs into the front side of the box. Easy.

As to where to connect the trailer on your TV, it would be best to attach it someplace completely independent of the hitch and its support frame. The idea is that if the TV and TT separated, it would pull the cable and set the trailer brakes. As the hitch and ball itself could conceivably separate from the TV, having the cable attached there would do no good. Just make sure wherever you mount it, you have enough slack to allow for turning.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

